# Plans for new theatre room... Let me know what you think!



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

Hi guys,

I'm in the process of planning my new theatre room, but so far it's limited to planning, as I'm having the entire flat re-done...

I'll post some renderings + a floor plan for your viewing pleasure/disgust! :T

Let me know if you would do it differently, or if you can't make out what's what in the floor plan... 

(Superchunks in corners, and 4" rigid rockwool absorbers on the walls. Equipment rack built into the wall. All in theory so far)

/Simon

P.S. Yes, I'm single, so no WAF to worry about!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

It all sounds fine..except for one thing..If that's a hardwood floor on your sketch, then you might consider putting a throw rug over it..
Even with all that acoustic treatment, the high ceiling and the hardwood floor will still make for a bright room, acoustic wise..


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Are you going to block those windows?

I don't know if it's to scale, but I'd lower those side speakers and add rears for 7.1.

Also agree with Prof., and would go one better and nix the wood and carpet the room.


----------



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

The rug idea is very good, and something I missed, but I would never carpet a whole parquet floor... 

What do you mean by block? Light control wise, or? The windows are approximated, as I couldn't figure out how to make the arch... But here are a few pics of the windows and the floor...


----------



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

spartanstew said:


> ...
> I don't know if it's to scale, but I'd lower those side speakers and add rears for 7.1.
> ...


I don't know if I wanna go with 7.1... I kind of feel there are diminishing returns from doing so, but I may be wrong... But what would your reasoning be? (The right surround would be hard to lower, due to the door)


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

And that coffee table is going to introduce a first reflection point. End tables would be better.


----------



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

eugovector said:


> And that coffee table is going to introduce a first reflection point. End tables would be better.


True that...  I might just put it in the sitting room... Thanks for the replies so far. 
Just received my 19" rack, so now I have to see which of my equipment can have mounting brackets and which needs a shelf... :dunno:


----------



## palette (Mar 1, 2010)

Love your Windows and View!


----------



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

palette said:


> Love your Windows and View!


Thanks!  Check out my view from the sitting room. Can't wait to see it in the summer! Ocean view from a city apartment! I'm loving my new flat!


----------



## palette (Mar 1, 2010)

Wow that is a great view! I could just imagine watching batman if it were 3d in that room with a New 3d tv....That would be amazing!


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

NainoKami said:


> The rug idea is very good, and something I missed, but I would never carpet a whole parquet floor...


I wouldn't carpet it either, I'd remove it. I've yet to go to a theater with a wood floor. If you just go for throw rugs, use several.



NainoKami said:


> What do you mean by block? Light control wise, or?


Block the light. Either close them off (which is what I did in my theater - via sheetrock), or use heavy draperies and blackout cloth. You don't want light in the room with a projector.



NainoKami said:


> NainoKami said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know if I wanna go with 7.1... I kind of feel there are diminishing returns from doing so, but I may be wrong... But what would your reasoning be? (The right surround would be hard to lower, due to the door)
> ...


----------



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

I'll most definitely block out all light... I have used a projector for some time, you know. 

With regards to 7.1, I may go for it... I'm having cables put in for it, so I can easily go for it later. But I doubt I'll need to angle them down as they're di-pole ( http://www.axiomaudio.com/qs8.html ).

But I'll probably end up with something like this rendering for a rug...

Thanks for all the replies so far!


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

That's looking good.:T
Is that box shape behind the seats a table?
Without that there, you could have another row of seats!

The Axiom Quad-poles are nice surround speakers and should be mounted flat against the walls..


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Prof. said:


> The Axiom Quad-poles are nice surround speakers and should be mounted flat against the walls..


That's what I use (Q8's on the sides and Q4's in the rear). I originally had the sides flat against the wall (they're above a door, as I mentioned), and when I angled them down slightly, they sounded better to me. Of course, with the mounts that Axiom has, they're easy to adjust and play around with, so YMMV.


----------



## Prof. (Oct 20, 2006)

Stew..The Q8's shouldn't need angling down unless your room is not very wide..
When you angle them down, the underneath driver will get some additional reflection from the wall, which will give some added emphasis..


----------



## spartanstew (May 7, 2009)

Prof. said:


> Stew..The Q8's shouldn't need angling down unless your room is not very wide..
> When you angle them down, the underneath driver will get some additional reflection from the wall, which will give some added emphasis..


Yes, that's the issue. My room is only 12.5 feet wide and my two "sweet seats" are only about 3' from each side wall. With the side speaker above the door (7' high or so), I noticed a marked improvement when I angled them down about 20 degrees.


----------



## NainoKami (Aug 4, 2009)

Prof. said:


> ...
> Is that box shape behind the seats a table?
> Without that there, you could have another row of seats!
> ...



That's a low drawer for DVD/BD... I thought about more seats, but I'm afraid it'll get too cramped in there... Though I can fit 4 people in the couch I'm putting in there already... The rest can stand!


----------

